# [EVDL] VW heaters



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My understanding is they were as dangerous as Hell. I had a '67, '79, & '81. Is there different experience here?

-Chris




> "L. Chris Hager" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> Most of the VW gasoline heaters were installed in vans, and put out plenty opf heat for that volume-- sometimes too much. They would be overwhelming for most smaller cars. Maybe they could be modified for less output. They are designed like furnaces-- a combustion loop with a direct 'chimney' to the outside, and a blower on the other side of a heat exchanger into the car. There should be no smell.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My understanding is they were as dangerous as Hell. I had a '67, '79, &
'81. Is there different experience here?
====
I haven't heard of any problems with them when they were installed properly,
and in good shape. There is of course plenty of opportunity for leaks in
the fuel line or improper installation, or using one of the VW gas furnaces
that was in bad shape. A friend used to do conversions of the unit made for
Beetles to be installed in VW vans, and we used one of these for many years
with no problems. It was nice to have a warm vehicle in Wisconsin winters,
especially a VW van that otherwise would have had so little heat as to be
unnoticeable. I wouldn't hesitate to use one of these in an electric car.
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/VW-heaters-tp22919831p22929501.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My understanding is they were as dangerous as Hell. I had a '67, '79, &
'81. Is there different experience here?
====
I haven't heard of any problems with them when they were installed properly,
and in good shape. There is of course plenty of opportunity for leaks in
the fuel line or improper installation, or using one of the VW gas furnaces
that was in bad shape. A friend used to do conversions of the unit made for
Beetles to be installed in VW vans, and we used one of these for many years
with no problems. It was nice to have a warm vehicle in Wisconsin winters,
especially a VW van that otherwise would have had so little heat as to be
unnoticeable. I wouldn't hesitate to use one of these in an electric car.
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/VW-heaters-tp22919831p22929503.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

can you burn vegitable oil in them? can you still get the old oil free. that
was one of those old Mother Earth News things




> jiminwis <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

can you burn vegitable oil in them? can you still get the old oil free. that
was one of those old Mother Earth News things
_____

I was thinking the same thing and I am sure it can be done. But the
retrofitting may not be worth the effort compared to other options. As Lee
mentioned, the jet(s) could be changed for a different fuel, but the problem
with vegetable oil and injection is the viscosity, which changes
dramatically with temperature. I run a truck on waste vegetable oil (It is
still free for most ... so far) but the oil is heated to between 150 and 180
degrees F before being introduced to the engine (Hello engine . The truck
works well, but I still prefer to use the electric conversion, even on cold
days with no heat. Well, near the beach in NJ cold is a relative term
compared to other places of coarse. I could not imagine rollin with Roland
in the winter without heat.


-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/VW-heaters-tp22919831p22931197.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought a van real cheap that had experienced a fire in the gas
heater. My experience with them is that they had so many safety
interlocks that they seldom stayed running.

The old Southwind heater from the days when heaters were an option in
the automobile was fed from the carb float bowl. I couldn't figure out
how to install one in a fuel injected car. I would think an EV would
offer similar difficulties.

If I were doing a fuel based EV heater (and I wouldn't) I would be
looking at propane. There is a wide variety of propane heaters on the
market. I remember using a Catalytic heater in the aforementioned VW
van.

On Mon, Apr 6, 2009 at 11:04 PM, [email protected]


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > My understanding is they were as dangerous as Hell. I had a '67, '79, =
> & '81. Is there different experience here?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> storm connors wrote:
> > I bought a van real cheap that had experienced a fire in the gas
> > heater. My experience with them is that they had so many safety
> > interlocks that they seldom stayed running.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
>If I were doing a fuel based EV heater (and I wouldn't) I would be
>looking at propane. There is a wide variety of propane heaters on the
>market. I remember using a Catalytic heater in the aforementioned VW
>van.


I would look at diesel. It has much more BTU per volume and their 
ought to be forced air diesel fired heaters rated for RV and marine use.

Grant 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

storm connors <[email protected]> wrote:
>I bought a van real cheap that had experienced a fire in the gas
>heater. My experience with them is that they had so many safety
>interlocks that they seldom stayed running.

Apparently that van was one interlock short of enough. ;^)




> storm connors <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I bought a van real cheap that had experienced a fire in the gas
> > heater. My experience with them is that they had so many safety
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.shopfnc.com/gasheater/mh4b.htm


Subject: Re: [EVDL] VW heaters


>
>>
>>If I were doing a fuel based EV heater (and I wouldn't) I would be
>>looking at propane. There is a wide variety of propane heaters on the
>>market. I remember using a Catalytic heater in the aforementioned VW
>>van.
>
>
> I would look at diesel. It has much more BTU per volume and their
> ought to be forced air diesel fired heaters rated for RV and marine use.
>
> Grant
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 8.0.238 / Virus Database: 270.11.45/2045 - Release Date: 04/07/09 
06:41:00

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

